# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 29)



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2015)

Howdy, This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....
Michele has been known to want to keep everything I have made since we met. She loves everything (for the most part). Which in turn makes me feel good. But there's some things that I have made that are better than others, by far. So..with that little rambling, here's the question...


*What have you built that you are most proud of?*




**Rules**
Hairsticks don't count.
There is no minimum post requirement.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 12, 2015)

A sand castle

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> A sand castle

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 83020



AWESOME!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 12, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 83020


I bet there was some serious curmurring before Tony built that sand castle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 12, 2015)

This wine rack for my wife is definitely one of em........sorry bout crummy pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 12, 2015)

I do not know about proud of but this is what we get the most use of this time of year. Bought the grape at a garage sale for 50 cents in early 90's still wondering if we got a deal on it. plant is now probably 75-100 ft long. Kathie wanted it to look like we built house around ancient ruin. This time of year we eat dinner under it every evening. Probably 10 degrees cooler there. Kathie adorns it with her flowers every year. Our home projects have been the most rewarding.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tclem (Jul 12, 2015)

SENC said:


> I bet there was some serious curmurring before Tony built that sand castle!


Why. Any you speak English or at least Mississippian.


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 12, 2015)

These are pretty high on the list, but I like most of what I do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## justallan (Jul 12, 2015)

I've made bunches of different stuff, but this one came to mind and in my mind anyway is very cool.
Before moving to Montana I was a machinist for Palmers Pursuit Shop making paintball guns. (A cool note, Glenn Palmer is the original inventor and manufacturer of the gravity fed semi-auto paintball marker)
THE GRINDER
Glenn had made the original 3 barrel paintball gun and we got an order for another, which is the one shown in the bottom of the link, along with a bunch of the pics at different stages of the build. Glenn certainly gets all the credit for how the guns were made and all the numbers, I'm just the guy who built this thing from square one, making every last part of the guns, the box and all of the trigger cam assembly. All of the internals were made on CNC lathes, CNC mills, screw machines and an old 6 turret lathe, which was partly my responsibility to do set-ups and quality control. Other than the guns themselves I had to come up with everything else myself because we just couldn't have two that were the same
Again, I didn't come up with the numbers for the guns themselves and don't want credit for that, but I built them and I'm bragging like a big dog on the rest of it!
For the paintball enthusiasts, this little non-computerized totally manual toy shoots 45 paintballs a second and I've heard the buyer could make it go faster.
http://www.vm68.com/palmer/grinder.html

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2015)

That is so cool Allan. I have a couple of tippmans, and my brother has a couple spyders. We used to play every sunday at an abandoned drive in. I'm not a fan of the pro pb sets...I like playing capture the flag and last man standing.


----------



## justallan (Jul 12, 2015)

For some darned reason I still have about a dozen guns and play about once a year. I did the tournament thing a little, but prefer woodsball or making a field with straw bales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 12, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> This wine rack for my wife is definitely one of em........sorry bout crummy pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 83030


Nice Tom, whats that device in the middle?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 12, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Nice Tom, whats that device in the middle?



Thanks, That is an old hydrant wrench


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 12, 2015)

Very cool Allan. I played in the woods mainly in Titusville FL for a few years it was really fun.i really liked sniping people instead of spraying. Kinda miss it but it got too expensive for me to stay into.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 12, 2015)

Do you use it to open bottles? or is it just decoration..


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 12, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Do you use it to open bottles? or is it just decoration..



Just decoration .


----------



## kweinert (Jul 14, 2015)

Probably the John Deere Rocking Tractor for our granddaughter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan (Jul 14, 2015)

@kweinert, that rocking tractor is definitely rockin'. I enjoyed watching that build.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

